# help with weed ID please



## bullseye25 (Sep 22, 2019)

1. Get this throughout


2. Weird grass growing where some st. Aug got burnt from an irrigation issue


3. Sedge?


What post emergent herbicide can I use to get rid of these?


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

#1 is Spurge. Break the stem to see the milky white sap. High rate Celsius or something with Sulfentrazone as the ai. 
#3 looks like Nutsedge. Sulfentrazone

I would use Blindside to to take care of both, others may have alternate choices.

@bullseye25


----------

